# Durban Sands 2009 and 2010 pulled



## Suzy (Apr 16, 2009)

I was trying to make an exchange with my Durban Sand 2009 week and there is a note in the file that the resort rejected my deposit due to non-payment of fees.  I paid my 2009 fees in 2007 and the 2010 fees in 2008.  I was getting ready to pay my 2011 fees.  

Has anyone else had this problem, and who can help?  My emails to rci in south africa have been returned as undeliverable, and the resort doesn't respond either.  

HELP

Suzy


----------



## philemer (Apr 16, 2009)

Find a cheap online phone card and call the resort. What a mess.


----------

